
For Kids, Learning Is Moving - brahmwg
http://nautil.us/issue/40/learning/for-kids-learning-is-moving
======
baldfat
I work for Head Start 3-5 year old Federal Program to help them catch up with
their peers. It is very impressive how far many of the children come. The
issue is the tail effect of the students. How long does it last. I blame the
school system's non-developmentally appropriate approaches to early education
students. Kindergarten is the new 1st grade. Children are sat behind desks and
pushed to read and read with speed right away. It really is sad. My daughter
in Kindergarten for 10 minutes of recces at the end of the day.

